# DALI Klemme KL6811 mit SPS CX9020 testen bzw. programmieren



## Darkghost (21 Oktober 2016)

*DALI Beckhoff Beispielprogramm*

Hallo zusammen,

als SPS Einsteiger muss ich eine DALI Klemme von Backhoff (CX9020) programmieren. Ein- und Ausschalten des Licht würde für den Anfang reichen.
Leider scheint die Programmierung der DALI Klemme nicht gerade einfach zu sein. (http://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.ph...iv2_sample_cx9020.htm&id=13012213212392241738)

Kann mir jemand ein (einfaches) Programmierbeispiel zur Verfügung stellen anhand man erkennen kann was man alles machen muss um eine DALI Klemme vollständig zu programmieren?

Grüße
Stefan


----------

